

Andy Ihnatko: Google lacks guts in killing short-lived Wave platform - bensummers
http://www.suntimes.com/technology/ihnatko/2570324,google-wave-ends-ihnatko-08-510.article

======
frossie
Shame this story hasn't caught on - it's the best piece of the Google Wave
kill so far. Quote:

 _Has Google become a bunch of technology spammers? Is their strategy to
simply flood the world with as many ideas as possible in the hopes that one or
two percent of them will become hits without any further work?_

Ouch. But, you can see why he's asking.

------
ndimopoulos
Interesting article. I must admit that I was really disappointed when I read
the news that Wave was going to be killed.

We have been used to Google's fast paced innovation. They do push the limit on
what the browser can do (for instance in Wave) but as far as they are
concerned that technology would not help their business model which like any
other business is to make money.

As the article states, I would not be surprised if Wave technology is
introduced in other Google products.

I am however disappointed that Wave was killed. I really loved that product :/

